
Tiny Core Linux Dead? - actionowl
I&#x27;ve been unable to reach www.tinycorelinux.net for a couple of weeks now. Anyone know what is going on with their site?<p>I&#x27;ve been wanting to try out Tiny Core. I&#x27;m looking for a very lightweight Linux distribution that comes with an up-to-date browser. That&#x27;s essentially all I need (boot to a browser, preferably a live CD of some kind). Essentially I&#x27;m tired of struggling with rust on a system that is built from sources and want to delegate web activity to a VM.<p>I don&#x27;t know if Tiny Core will fill that need but I&#x27;ve been unable to even try and now I&#x27;m curious.
======
aespinoza
I can access it fine:
[https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/tinycorelinux.net.html](https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/tinycorelinux.net.html)

~~~
actionowl
Well that is an interesting development...

~~~
actionowl
I finally got it to load, must have been something on my end.

